# free (or low cost) plans to build your own swing set/play set?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Does anyone know of any websites or other places to get free or low cost instructions for how to build your own basic swing set (one with a couple of swings and a slide?


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

This one is really basic... http://www.rona.ca/webapp/wcs/stores...=385&langId=-1

We were going to build one like this... http://www.byoswingset.com/fortgemini.html but we decided that it was a waste of the big long board to do it that way. So we ended up running it off the side and have room for 3 swings. More like this... http://www.byoswingset.com/subclas.html except we doubled the size of the playdeck and added a rock wall.

We didn't have plans but my dad and dh just built it from looking at all the swing set pics online. We ended up getting a 2 person swing fairly cheap on ebay and the slide and belt we got at Lowes. We already had the baby swing. We got real climbing rocks on ebay cheap too.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you mind if I ask how much it cost you altogether? (Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post it.) I think we'll probably do one without a fort/playdeck because we're going to put it right next to our small second story deck, and DH said he would build a playhouse under the deck so I don't think we need a fort besides.


----------

